# digital OTA channel receive problem



## banderson28 (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a question regarding reception of one of my local digital channels. I recieve 4 digital channels here from the Charleston/Huntington WV area. One of the channels, WVAH Fox broadcasts on virtual channel 11-1, physical channel 19. My television, a Toshiba 57HX94 quit showing 11-1 in my channels a couple days ago. The signal meter shows about 86 for physical channel 19, which is what it always has shown for this and my other 3 digital channels.

When I try to scan for channels, it doesn't find this channel anymore, but it looks like the signal strength is fine. I went ahead an checked out my antenna and even tried moving it some, but no help.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you called the station to determine if they are indeed down?


----------



## BornToFish (Jan 28, 2006)

I have seen this before locally. It's possible for a channel to send a digital carrier, but without video, or audio processing. As the previous poster said, I would call the station, and ask them if their digital signal is down for repair. If not, then you might be experiencing a malfunction with your receiver. Try a hard reset if possible.


----------



## CableBoxFilters (Mar 31, 2006)

I suggest that you try using a HPF Model Filter that works on all HDTV and DVR boxes. You can check out for more information at this site: CableBoxFilters com

and see the features of this filter. Here are some of its features:

The electrical features are listed below. 

1. Wide Band, Frequency Up To 1GHz.
2. High Rejection, 60dB(type) / 55dB(min).
3. Lowest insertion loss, signal-through-loss reduced to a minimum.
4. Excellent return loss 20dB, good impedance match reduces signal loss to keep the signal clean.
5. Pass Band: 54-1000 MHz 

Best regards.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

CableBoxFilters said:


> I suggest that you try using a HPF Model Filter that works on all HDTV and DVR boxes. You can check out for more information at this site: CableBoxFilters com
> 
> and see the features of this filter. Here are some of its features:
> 
> ...


The Proceeding was an obvious advertisement.


----------

